# obserview fault



## steveyg (Mar 27, 2010)

I have an apache 700 with the obserview fitted, with the drop down screen. I am getting no power to the unit. Dose any one know if there is a fuse hiding some where because I have looked every where and I can't find it.

Please help cause I'm going away in it soon.

Cheers


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

steveyg said:


> I have an apache 700 with the obserview fitted, with the drop down screen. I am getting no power to the unit. Dose any one know if there is a fuse hiding some where because I have looked every where and I can't find it.
> 
> Please help cause I'm going away in it soon.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Steve and welcome to MotorhomeFacts.

I've moved your post to the Autotrail forum hoping it might more easily catch the eye of another Autotrail owner.
I hope we can come up trumps for you.

When do you go away (and where)?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Are you saying no power at the LCD screen or the box in the cupboard ???
Do you have screen working if you play a DVD ???

We have a 700 - 2005 model.. In my handbook there is a wiring diagram, I can check it later for you and see where the power feed comes from...
Assume you are aware of the 2 switches inside the cupboard and neither of these have been knocked off.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

I had a similar problem, needed a replacement monitor in the end. This was covered under the warranty. Replacement worked fine but now I am getting an intermittent signal from the reversing camera.

Allegedly the scren is over £300 to buy.

Search for Obserview in google or try contacting Sargent as they did the original factory fit.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi steveyg, there are a couple of things to check, as already making sure the switches are in the correct position is first (please don't be affended by this) the second is, does any of the AV equipment function? If there is power to some items then it may be a component that has failed if there is no power to any item then we can look at the polyfuse output, which is an automatically protected output. If there is an overload then the device open circuits the output to protect all items.

Sorry if this is a little confusing, but please call our technical people to try to get the bottom of this issue.

They can be contacted on 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## MelJ (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi I have a Kontiki with the same problem just out of warranty?. Have found a broken wire in the cable section going into the monitor. As I am away this weekend for a 2500 trip I have had to install a radio system which is brilliant. Will be looking to find supplier for new cable on my return
Mel Johnson.


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

8O any body got wiring diogram for autotrail chieftan fridge n145 8O


----------

